# Trim in sqft price?



## SwishPainting (May 8, 2004)

For all thoses who charge by the sqft for interior painting,is the trim work,door jams,window frames,etc included in the sqft price or do you charge extra for trim work?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Some trim (doors & windows) can be bid by unit pricing, or sq. ft. Same with base, crown, and chairrail, frames etc, but I usually see it as lin. ft. 

I would suggest going to the PDCA website and check out buying their manual titled volume 1 'Professional Estimating Procedures' and volume 2 titled Rates & Tables. 

Click HERE to find it.

They have some good methods of measuring trim in sq. ft. I don't think I can reprint it here, not sure its legal.

But check it out, kinda expensive, but worth the read.

This could be applied to your other question about the deck, this is covered too.

It will show you how to figure your own personal production rates, and from that be able to price out your cost per sq. ft.

Also check out THIS BOOK for good advise on pricing.

And another LINK for a book on estimating.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Painter.Josh (May 5, 2004)

Swish, my bids are for wall and ceiling coverage.
Trim, windows, and doors are seperate.
I found it easiest to charge by the foot for trim, per window, and per door.
I know how to calculate the sqft of trim based on 3" 4" and 6", but it gets to be a pain in my arsh.


----------



## SwishPainting (May 8, 2004)

Thanks guys,huge help...as usuall.


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

I estimate walls and ceilings by the square foot. Base, crown, and similar moulding is by the linear foot. Doors, windows, etc. are counted.

I then add in for degree of difficulty. For example, a high entry with a 20' ceiling is going to be a lot slower going than an 8' or 10' ceiling. That gets factored in.

I have 6 different degrees of difficulty for interiors and 15 for exteriors. I have production rates for each in a data base. All I do is select the surface, the degree, enter the quantity, and select the product to use. Everything else is then computed.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Painter.Josh (May 5, 2004)

Brain has it right Swish...
I highly recommend getting into automated bidding...
Currently I use Proventure Invoice & Estimate Software, but there are others programs on the market much better than what I'm using now.


----------



## SwishPainting (May 8, 2004)

What do you guys normally charge per foot for trim work? And do you normally charge sales tax?


----------



## Painter.Josh (May 5, 2004)

no sales tax, at least in Michigan.

But I charge 1.50 per LnFt for trim.
Thats my set price for trim 4" and under..
Ive been in houses before that had 8" trim.


----------



## jiriki87 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm not sure if this bid is still active, but I do have a couple of questions. So your saying that the average trim 1x4 goes for 1.50 a linear foot? Ie- sand stain , one coat of poly/laquer per hung, then fill nail holes and one more coat of poly/laquer? 

Also same senerio how much for a 4/6 panel interior door and case?

Thanks, 
Peter


----------



## jiriki87 (Feb 4, 2005)

Any thoughts on your pricing. Per door/case, and 1x4 base?

Thanks, 
Peter


----------



## jiriki87 (Feb 4, 2005)

How aobut these prices!

Complete doors/case= sand, stain, 2 coats poly sprayed= 125 dollars per door/case

1x4 base same application as doors/case= 5.25 dollars per linear foot

Any thoughts, 
Peter


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Those prices don't look too far out of line to me. How many man-hours and materials have you determined it will take to do all that? That is what your unit prices should be based on.


----------



## jiriki87 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm basing the doors at about 3 total man hours, materials $13-18 per door.
base at around 7 feet per hour total= setup, sanding two sides(top, front) staining and two top coats of poly. one gallon poly= 300-400 linear board feet per coat (depending on quality of wood)

How about the rest of you guys.

For natural finish alder I'm going to do a run with one coat sanding sealer, old masters and two coats H2O old masters sprayed with a 4 stage turbine sprayer.

I'm going to replicate this on a new custom Alder center island for my kitchen remodel.

Peter


----------

